# 200watt - cfl - pakistan ryder - afghan kush ryder



## sbj420 (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright guys what I am doing
I got 6 seeds, All of them *Feminised*

3 of them are
 *PAKISTAN RYDER WORLD OF SEEDS*



The other 3 are




*AFGHAN KUSH RYDER WORLD OF SEEDS*


----------



## sbj420 (Mar 30, 2009)

as far as light I am running one 
200WATT
14243LM
Color Temp 6400K
E40 base
made by Sun Blaster
*







*


----------



## sbj420 (Mar 30, 2009)

I needed a ballast so I was checking out this heater I had and figured what the hell, its not cold anymore.... 

Ripped all the guts out and left the reflecting part and the "frame"
Drilled two holes for the bolts to mount the ceramic piece to the heater frame.











that's all I did. it was easy, works 100%, even has a little fan down by the ceramic part to cool, but this light does not really get hot enough to care.
its very easy to hide if needed. Just put the screen back on the front and no one would think anything odd about it.


----------



## rEdDe4d (Mar 30, 2009)

are you gonna have 6 plants under that one light or add more?
I'm about to start my grow 1 125w cfl 6700k and 1 100w cfl 2700k and that's only for one plant, I think I'm still gonna get some more smaller cfl's too


----------



## sbj420 (Mar 30, 2009)

SO I started one seed last week and is now about 1" above soil. It is the Afghan Kush, in two weeks I will start one Pakistan Ryder.

So this being a Auto Flower, Lower Ryder, Feminized, I was told to keep the light on 24 until the last week or two... Right?
I fed it grow when I planted it, and a touch of bud blood. Now just plain water. Will give it a little more grow next week, than after that the bloom will be added, and bud buster
I have this in a small closet that is not really enclosed... No door.
















Anyone try these ryders out? Any input, suggestions


----------



## rEdDe4d (Mar 30, 2009)

I think ryders like to have 20 hours light for the whole grow
here's the original grow guide written by the guy who created them 
http://www.420source.com/post/207

nice work on that reflector, I'm subscribed


----------



## sbj420 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for that link. thats what I am going to go by.

Question - When feeding from seedling through the first two weeks how often do you feed during those weeks? Just once at the start, once a week? or just keep the water mixed with the right amount of nuts. and use that as the water for the first two weeks?
this is my biggest question at the time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbj420 (Mar 30, 2009)

So I a now switched to 18h lights on 6 off. first two weeks grow rest bloom


----------



## BisGrow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good so far! Will u be getting some 2700 lights for bloom or are you just gonna run this the whole way through!
I got a deiselryder under a LED ufo that just poked out two days ago!!! Will have a grow journal up in a bout an hour!
Good luck man! I love what you did for the reflector on that light!!!


----------



## sbj420 (Mar 31, 2009)

I might try and run this light the whole way... we will see what the funds $$ bring

I NEED TO KNOW IF I WATER THIS WITH GROW THE WHOLE TIME FOR THE FIRST TWO WEEKS OR DO I FEED GROW ONE DAY THAN WATER NEXT THAN GROW ETC... OR JUST ONCE A WEEK AND WATER IN BETWEEN?


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 1, 2009)

here it is 7 days after, still around 1.5" high


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 4, 2009)

here we are 3 days later... How does she look so far? Any tips at this stage?


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 4, 2009)

Should I be using the carboload the whole way through with every single watering?


----------



## Robertx (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW! 3 days after the first week and your plant EXPLODED! Enters to veg stage really fast. 
I'm growing 2 Pakistan Ryders right now, they'll by 1 week old in 3 days (counting from when they came to soil surface)

Mate, I think you should add a little nutrients now, but like 1/3 the recommended dose in the bottle. Add the nutes only every other watering. 

Very heathy looking plant! Congrats!


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been feeding it every other watering .80 of a teaspoon per L and .80ML of Carbo load per L. and lights are on 18/6
Here it is 11 days in, its growing very bushy, but not tall at all, it is 3" high and 6" - 7" across. Is the light too close?


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 6, 2009)

oh this is how far away the light is. its 4" away from plant. its not hot, just nice and warm


----------



## Robertx (Apr 7, 2009)

Mate, is it 11 days from seed or 11 days from seedling appearing in soil surface?
Mine is 6 days from seedling appearing, looks like the one you posted 04-01. Mine is Pakistan Ryder, autoflowering like yours. 
Great plant!! IMO the light is good this way, it's nice to have compact plants!

Great work!


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 7, 2009)

11 days from seedling and 13 days from seed


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 7, 2009)

You should go back and look at that grow guide you looked at before. The Joint Doctor tells his nutrient schedule and dosage that he uses on the Lowryder strains. You shouldn't be giving the plant any nutrients for the first 3 weeks. That's the same with any strain, not just these.


----------



## sir smokey (Apr 7, 2009)

just t pulled up a chair can't wait to see how everything goes


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 7, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> You should go back and look at that grow guide you looked at before. The Joint Doctor tells his nutrient schedule and dosage that he uses on the Lowryder strains. You shouldn't be giving the plant any nutrients for the first 3 weeks. That's the same with any strain, not just these.


well I just went back and looked...

So, you feed them a seedling/transplanting formula the first 2 weeks, 

During the first two weeks of growth, Lowryder should be weekly light feedings of a grow type nutrient solution, with micronutrients. When plants pass into full flower, they should be started on a bloom regime for weeks 4 through 6. Mycorise-type biological amendments (root stimulators) seem to increase growth significantly.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 7, 2009)

The part you quoted is different than his actual recommendations. If you scroll further down this is what you'll see.

For the first two weeks, I use what they recommend for seedlings.

As a rule of thumb, treat Lowryders like seedlings for the first 2-3 weeks, then switch them onto a light bloom program. So, you feed them a seedling/transplanting formula the first 2 weeks, then switch to a bloom fertilizer with something like a 5-10-5 or 1-2-1 ratio of N-P-K.

What he means by that is feed them something like thrive alive (which is what I use) for the first few weeks and then switch to bloom nutes.


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 7, 2009)

Keep in mind I am new to this, hints one plant 
But is this not feeding it grow?

feed them a seedling/transplanting formula the first 2 weeks

Now this is going to seem super fresh but I am not a 100% sure what this is... 5-10-5 or 1-2-1 now I know its parts to something?


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's a plant tonic. Here's a link to it's website. http://www.technaflora.com/products.php?product=16

I am by no means trying to be an ass and I hope I'm not coming across that way. I just don't want to see you make any fatal mistakes.


----------



## Robertx (Apr 8, 2009)

Any new pics, sbj?

Your plant is looking great!

Chunky, you're right mate... I'm growing an auto strain too (Pakistan Ryder) and fed my plant some 10-10-10 nutes in this first week (she is 1 week old today!), luckly I put only 1/4 of the recommended dosage, she seems ok, but i'm sure it was somewhat a wrong move. Well, in the 3rd week I'll begin a very light bloom fed + micronutrients. 

Nice plants they are... strong yet tiny, mine is 1,5'' after 1 week too. 

Peace!


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 8, 2009)

fucking this fell over and the pot ended up upside down, fell from 4 feet up!!!!!!!!!! so its crushed.... Time to start another for fuck sakes


----------



## rEdDe4d (Apr 9, 2009)

sorry to hear that man, did you try to put it back together with tape? these plants can survive a good thrashing, you can snap it and put it back together and it'll keep growing


----------



## bk310773 (Apr 13, 2009)

i would like to know where you got that heater thing your using for a ballast... that ghetto genius


----------



## rEdDe4d (Apr 13, 2009)

yea he did a a good job of that hood eh
you can easily make one like this for free If you can find a piece of sheet metal, just paint the inside white so it reflects good


----------



## Sweet Leaves (Apr 20, 2009)

Dude, my last grow was with 200w CFL envirolight (Blue) and it turned out v. well. Over 1 1/4 O out of two plants.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice good shit on the heater convert. how many lumens do you get from that 200 watt cfl?


----------



## churchmathis (Apr 24, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## churchmathis (Apr 24, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! 
i would love for you to take a look at my babies! i have one pic now in my profile, and many more are coming tommorow. this is my first kush ryder grow, and i would love the advice. kudos one more time!


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 25, 2009)

well its been a few weeks. Like I said I came home and my plant was upside down and fell about 4 feet, and it broke in 1/2 at the bottom and died, than I noticed after a day that 3 leaves started to grow, so I fed it and water, than it exploded and turned into what I would call a weed bush...
this is all in just under two weeks.
this is when it started to grow back












and this is 11 days later


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am also getting another 200Watt same as this and adding two more plants. Starting the Palistan Ryder and starting another Afgan Kush Ryder

Oh and I got the heater at walmart a few years ago...


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 25, 2009)

You pretty much topped your plant, looks like its growing great now with 3 huge colas, alternating nodes and everything. That heater makes an awesome light hood. I'm curious as to how this will turn out with the 6400K cfls.


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 25, 2009)

u can get 6400K cfls???
when can I order one. Does it require 220V?


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 25, 2009)

sbj420 said:


> as far as light i am running one
> 200watt
> 14243lm
> color temp 6400k
> ...


???
6400k


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 26, 2009)

oh shit sorry, so you think I will need a 25000k?

oh and this one puts out 14243lm


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 26, 2009)

Something closer to 2700K would be ideal for bloom, to either replace the 6400K or use in addition to. If you can't find a 2700k try a 3000K.. 4100K, but 5000K wouldn't be worth the upgrade imo, unless you really needed a second bulb.

http://www.bulbs.com/eSpec.aspx?ID=12976&Ref=Compact+Fluorescent+Screw-in&RefId=20&Ref2=Light+Bulbs

12,000 lumens 2700K


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 26, 2009)

just found one
http://www.accessdiscounts.com/sku-69204.html

so I will use both of these bulbs at the same time the whole time or just use the 2700K with the 6400K for bloom? or for both veg and bloom use both?

Could I use one of these aswell???
*125W Sunblaster Blue Spectrum 25000K CFL Bulbs??*


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 26, 2009)

You can use both of them all the way through, but if you wanted to be a little more conservative you could just use the 6400K for vegging, then just add the 2700K for flowering (use both for flower). I don't think 25,000K is a color temp you should be using, that 2700k you linked would be awesome in combination with the 6400K


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 26, 2009)

found some 2700K and 6400K 200 watt local here in Vancouver for $70 each. I am going to grab two of each, so I will have total 3 6400K and 2 2700K
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 26, 2009)

moved the plant into a new spot, fix the light so its on chains now. So I can move it up or down very easily. 
Here are some pics from today. There is water building up on the leaves that are overlapping each other... Too much water? I give it about 1L everyday and it seems to be working with no water coming out the tray on the bottom.


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 27, 2009)

sbj420 said:


> found some 2700K and 6400K 200 watt local here in Vancouver for $70 each. I am going to grab two of each, so I will have total 3 6400K and 2 2700K
> Thanks for the heads up!



Sounds good man, but you want a higher ratio of red light than blue light, 3:2 2700k:6400k would be the best.



sbj420 said:


> moved the plant into a new spot, fix the light so its on chains now. So I can move it up or down very easily.
> Here are some pics from today. There is water building up on the leaves that are overlapping each other... Too much water? I give it about 1L everyday and it seems to be working with no water coming out the tray on the bottom.


Looks nice and healthy to me I wouldn't worry about it.

How long has this plant been alive?


----------



## bugonawire22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice. Breaking the plant probably worked out for the better! Are you showing sex yet? My Diesel Ryder's are just showing sex today. One definite male . The ballots still out on the others


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the info, so thats what I will do then 3 and two...

And this is a Auto flower feminised 100% no room for error with this 

Its been 2.1/2 weeks since the plant broke and turned into this... Its going good so far. Should beable to plant my Pakistan Ryder's tomorrow those are also Feminised seeds


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 28, 2009)

So they are about 4 weeks? They should start flowering soon, if they don't start on their own you might have to throw them into 12/12 for a day or two.


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 28, 2009)

they are on 18/6 now... I think I see little buds starting all over... I think. 
Now I wounder if this plant is at 2 weeks or 4? would it have started over when the plant broke or does it stay in the same cycle?


----------



## bugonawire22 (Apr 28, 2009)

I want to say it would have started over, but I cant be sure about that. It took a little over 3 weeks to start showing sex with mine, and thats just the males. Im still waiting on the females. But since you bought feminized, 4 weeks might be a realistic time for flowering


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 28, 2009)

It has started to bloom. But its kind of redish color in the center... normal? Cant really tell much in the pics. But here are some. Its VERY bushy now. U can see in one of the pics of the three steams coming from the ground.

Also just planted a Pakistan Ryder today.


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 28, 2009)

a few more showing how bushy it is now.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice looking plants keep up the good work. I'm sure the end product will be great, and nice work with the homeade light. Props on that one.


----------



## sbj420 (Apr 30, 2009)

Why are the steams getting red stripes going up and down, you can see them in the pics. I did give it a LITTLE bud blood a little bit ago, would that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Indicanna Jones (May 2, 2009)

Nice grow man. 
Dont know about the red stem but kinda concerned why your not flowering yet.
Auto fems should be showing white hairs by now. 
Where did you buy your beans?


----------



## sbj420 (May 2, 2009)

got them from http://www.drchronic.com/main.asp

I am starting to wounder why there are no hair yet either. It just keeps getting more bushier by the day. Here are some pics from just 1 min ago, still not hairs. I am going to go get a 2700K 250Watt light today to add in

Anyone know what could be wrong here?


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (May 2, 2009)

Every other auto that I've grown has shown sex within 14-24 days of it's life. With these, mine didn't show sex until around day 35. I have a feeling that these may take longer than they say they will. I hope for you that your Pakistans don't do the same thing since they are from the same breeder. I know your plant fell and broke so the stress will put yours behind, but mine have been under no stress at all so I think that it's gotta be the way they are. I have 3 going right now at it happened with all 3.


----------



## Indicanna Jones (May 2, 2009)

Good info munkey. 
How long will they take to finish?


----------



## sbj420 (May 2, 2009)

good stuff thanks guys

I got my other CFL today its a 2700K 250Watt
$80
its not as long as the 6400K 200Watt
and you can see the difference in light color


----------



## sbj420 (May 2, 2009)

got the lights some what set up... Going to make a ballast for both lights to fit in. I have the Blue 6400K over the seedling and the other plant still gets some light from it and I put the 2700K red 250Watt in the ballast I made directly over the plant like so......... But this is temp untill I get a ballast made that can take both.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (May 3, 2009)

Indicanna Jones said:


> Good info munkey.
> How long will they take to finish?


It looks like mine are going to take a couple of weeks longer than most autos, and if that's the case I probably won't get these again because that's the same as regs vegging for a couple of weeks and then flowering. I started a few more a week ago so we'll see if it's the same with these.


----------



## sbj420 (May 3, 2009)

well good news. I went back and checked the date the plant broke and it was on April 8th. So really if it did start from that day its only been 24 days....


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

sbj420 said:


> found some 2700K and 6400K 200 watt local here in Vancouver for $70 each. I am going to grab two of each, so I will have total 3 6400K and 2 2700K
> Thanks for the heads up!


hey dude im in vancity aswell and i was curious where you found those for 70$ each?


----------



## sbj420 (May 5, 2009)

well took some more pics. and planted 2 more Pakistan Ryder's and 1 more Afgan Kush Ryder. So I will have 3 of the Pakistan Ryders going now and 2 Afghan Kush.

The plant that is now a bush is a Afghan, I have a Pakistan that is about 2" tall now and rest planted today...


----------



## Biatchzxz (May 6, 2009)

Hey man . Just thought id let you know loving your grow dude. Keep up the good work bro..


----------



## sbj420 (May 6, 2009)

Biatchzxz said:


> Hey man . Just thought id let you know loving your grow dude. Keep up the good work bro..


Thanks 

so this is day 26


So not sure if this is the normal, but on the top of the plant the leaves have 8 tips instead of 5...

Normal? so this is 26 days 

the other 3 have broke the top of the soil and the one that was planted on the 28th is about 3" high now 

pics of the leaves


----------



## dopewear (May 6, 2009)

8 tips is fine mine have 7 lol


----------



## sbj420 (May 7, 2009)

still growing its at 15" tall witch is the avg. height for the ryders.

Still not hairs... take a look at the first picture.

rest of the pics are just showing overall growth over the last two days. 
Still getting more bushy...


----------



## sbj420 (May 10, 2009)

So found a few hairs coming out today. Still VERY small but its all over the plant! 
after putting the 250Watt 2700K bulb in it has growen tall very quick. its 17.5" tall now. The 3 Pakistan Ryder's are all out of the ground, but the one Afgan I planted at the same time still has yet to come up out of the dirt. The one Pakistan that I planted 10 days ago is growing very nice. I burnt a little of the leafs with the water and carboload drying under the light on leaves.
As allways here are some pics

 Hows it look?


----------



## Indicanna Jones (May 11, 2009)

Nice and bushy mate. 

As recall you started posting pics of your seedling on March 30 & you didnt show sex till May 9. 

Thats a long time for an auto. 
Wonder if World of seeds give refunds?


----------



## sbj420 (May 11, 2009)

well the plant fell over and broke on april 6th or so than I replanted it and cut it at the bottom where it was broken in 1/2 than 3 little leaves started to grow and now it has turned into this 
so it was re-planted on the 8th or 9th of April. I know its taking a while but thinking due to it breaking in 1/2 it fucked with the plant some.


Question: Is it ok to turn my plant every other day? or does that take away from it growing rather than moving?

Also the little ones.... they are all leaning toward the light witch is fixed in the middle of all 4, but I have not made a reflector yet to put it nicely above and even like my other one... Should I turn them to keep the plants straight? Or does that take away energy for growing?
Here are the pics of the little ones. The larger one is 13 days after planting, the other 3 are 6 days. The Afgan Kush is taking much loner to break the dirt, it just did today and the Pakistan Ryder's have popped right up. I also had a Afgan that did not germinate. Agian the bushy big plant is a Afgan Kush. Cant wait to smoke it up 

it is at 19" tall now, it has grown up like crazy after I put in the 250Watt 2700K red CFL. Again the avg. is 15" tall


----------



## bud23 (May 12, 2009)

Looks great. I started some LR2x AK47s that popped up on the seventh. So today is day five and the first leaves are about 2" in diameter now and the second set is starting about a 1/2". Great thread keep us posted!


----------



## sbj420 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks!

Tonight I placed the 14 day old Pakistan Ryder in its new larger pot. lots of roots, they look good! I got a pic of the hairs coming out of the Afgan,


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (May 13, 2009)

bud23 said:


> Looks great. I started some LR2x AK47s that popped up on the seventh. So today is day five and the first leaves are about 2" in diameter now and the second set is starting about a 1/2". Great thread keep us posted!


 
Are those the Easy Ryders by the joint doctor?


----------



## sbj420 (May 17, 2009)

here is a update...​ still not crazy flowering at all, just random hairs, but I see more coming out. The last Afgan that I just planted did not work. it broke the dirt than died. so out of 3 seeds I got one to work, that is the big one. the 3 Pakistan's are doing very well. The larger one is 19 days in and the little ones 12 days


----------



## sbj420 (May 19, 2009)

so my Palistan that is 21 days old is already starting to bloom. its very short 8" - 9" it seems to be doing very well, but it has started to bloom at 21days!!!
Should I put the light up some to make it stretch or let it be and see what happens?
And I guess I switch it from grow to bloom now???

 help asap would be great!! kiss-ass


----------



## sbj420 (May 24, 2009)

so this is where I am at now. The big one is about 45days, the second largest one is 26 days and is starting to bud, the other two small are 19days.
The big one has started to bud but its not moving much as far as the buds go, any ideas why? it is still growing up, is at 2 feet now so 24" Way past what they are supposed to grow too


----------



## sbj420 (May 31, 2009)

so the large one is around 52 days, ive been trimming the leaves back some, just the larger ones, all of the other ones are going very well, I put them in larger pots today. The Pakistan's are flowering very quick and growing very well. I had them outside for 20min today while I moved the lights around some. 

Any input? Haven't gotten any in a long time now!


----------



## rista2k (Jun 7, 2009)

sbj420 said:


> so the large one is around 52 days, ive been trimming the leaves back some, just the larger ones, all of the other ones are going very well, I put them in larger pots today. The Pakistan's are flowering very quick and growing very well. I had them outside for 20min today while I moved the lights around some.
> 
> Any input? Haven't gotten any in a long time now!


Looking good so far, I have some afghan kush ryders that are around 35 days now, they are beginning to change colour now on top , going slightly reddish found two white hairs in the top leaves but nothing on the other plant yet. They grow very big id say mine are over 16 inches now..


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 8, 2009)

looking good! Subscibed!! and good job on that "RE-SPAWNING" of the broken one!!! She is gonna surprize you.......


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey sbj. Mine are somewhere around 70-75 days now and finally budding, but only because I put them on 12/12 about two weeks ago. I've been looking around on other forums and it seems that others are having the same problem with the AKR's not autoflowering. Just a heads up.


----------



## rista2k (Jun 10, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey sbj. Mine are somewhere around 70-75 days now and finally budding, but only because I put them on 12/12 about two weeks ago. I've been looking around on other forums and it seems that others are having the same problem with the AKR's not autoflowering. Just a heads up.


I saw that as well but mine are around 38 days now and examining around the brancches there are more and more pistles with very small and hard to see white hairs slowly forming, I hope this is the sign she is beginning to start budding.


----------



## sbj420 (Jun 10, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey sbj. Mine are somewhere around 70-75 days now and finally budding, but only because I put them on 12/12 about two weeks ago. I've been looking around on other forums and it seems that others are having the same problem with the AKR's not autoflowering. Just a heads up.



realllyyyyyyyy, wow well... I wounder how the others will do under 12/12?? The Pakistan's are doing very well, think much would change if they are all on 12/12?


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have read that auto's lose a lot of yield when put under 12/12 and since your Pakistan's are showing true auto traits, I wouldn't do it. I'm just doing it because I have the room to.


----------



## sbj420 (Jun 11, 2009)

not sure what I can do about the light... Here are some new pics, you can see the one is flowering everyweres on the plant, the other two are just about to start flowering, and the AFK is still growing and wanting to flower, it is up at 32" now. I have the lights switched to 12/12 now but may start to look at moving the AFK...

also if I move the Kush to its own spot how can I get more light on the sides with just the one light? Should I trim back some of the large top leaves? I have been cutting all them back some. Should I just leave them or keep trimming it back??


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow your plants look really nice, keep it up.


----------



## hobartt (Jun 17, 2009)

nice man, i started some afghan kush ryder outdoors a few days ago hoping they look healthy like ur girl. keep it up


----------



## sbj420 (Jun 19, 2009)

so that worked 100% its blooming all over. It has growen up to 35" high from the base of the plant. its huge compared to what they said it would be.
Pics Pics Pics
Oh the other three are doing very well, these lights so far have really done the trick. Does it look like I could do some more trimming? Also can I use the leaves I have already trimmed off for butter? or is that only the leaves from when the plant is done flowering?


----------



## grow space (Jun 19, 2009)

really nice and healty plants man-you have dine a really superb job whit those cfls.s man.
keep up the good work...


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking good bro just one question though mighta missed it, what kind of soil did you use?


----------



## sbj420 (Jun 19, 2009)

I used some potting soil when I planted them, than when I switched them to larger pots I filled them with peat moss. The Afghan, the big one is all potting soil. Dont recall the brand I used.

I forgot to ask... Is peat moss good to use? seems to hold the water very well.... ???


----------



## nogodelme (Jun 23, 2009)

How is the gigantic Afgan Kush RYder doing now?

I have mine planted in the soil outside and I was hoping for them to finish during the summer....


----------



## sbj420 (Jun 24, 2009)

the Afgan Kush is taking off, budding all over and still growing all over. I really cut it back the other day and seems to be doing VERY well.

BUT now my Pakistan Ryders are getting some burn or something strange on the leaves. Both of the plants are.... Any idea what may be causing this? could it be the switch to the 12/12?? Only nuts I am using on them right now is Carbo Load... Might have over done it...??

OH anddddddddddddd one of the Pakistan Ryders was a male, so I cut it down and tossed it in the fire. So these Auto Flower, Feminized seeds are about 65% true so far. two of the seeds did not turn out, this Large Afghan is not auto flower nor a low ryder as its up to my nipples now! Bud I think I will get a good amount from it.
pics pics pics

you can see the dieing leaves...

the last pic shows how tall a ryder should be... not that I care that much but if I NEEDED a ryder this Afghan would have been way to large.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure about the spots, but if it was nutrient burn it would be on the tips and on more leaves than that. Something I did notice though is that the "serrated" edges of your leaves are turned upwards which is a sign of heat stress. They look good other than that though. That Afghan's a nice little bush huh? My Afghan's are doing well. They're starting to put on a little weight. I think they've been in 12/12 for maybe a month now.


----------



## nogodelme (Jun 25, 2009)

My outdoor grow

Okay, Mine are outside and they are a little sunburned because of the change from the cubboard to the outside sun. 

Im happy that they turn out to become large bushes, and Im happy that you are expiriencing some flowering. The pictures look good bro, keep em coming.


----------



## sbj420 (Jun 30, 2009)

things are going well.... I put one of the Pakistan's outside to give more room for the larger plants. The Afghan is budding everywhere, I am looking forward to see what I get out of this. PICS PICS PICS


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jun 30, 2009)

very nice....


----------



## Laponica (Jul 1, 2009)

also growing afgan kush ryder and pakistan ryder. Outside and way up north in sweden. They are coming along really nice. But i am also starting to doubt the gautoflowering in these strains. They are as big as normal plants. Nothing like a lowryder variaty. But i guess that could also be a good thing. As long as the autoflowering gene is still there. should be a great yielder up north where you need the early flowering.


----------



## sbj420 (Jul 5, 2009)

Everything is coming along nicely. Buds are growing to be nice and fat. How do I know when it is time to cut them down?

Also looks like the Afghan is around 84 days.


----------



## myatt88 (Jul 6, 2009)

sbj420 said:


> Everything is coming along nicely. Buds are growing to be nice and fat. How do I know when it is time to cut them down?
> 
> Also looks like the Afghan is around 84 days.



Hey m8. I'm also growing some Afghan Kush Ryders and there just starting to show pre-flowers (Finally!!) 
Been researching the plant and think you should take a look here: Scroll down to post 4.
http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?t=10950

Turns out that they are not Autoflowers and not ferminized


----------



## Sahbi (Jul 23, 2009)

Very very nice..u are growing the same plants i wanted to order now...i'm scared of beeing too late right now...
Your Plants look realy beautiful
greetz


----------



## spontcumb (Aug 13, 2009)

I put 2 Pakistan Ryders in soil on May 5th. I found out about a month ago that World of Seeds had some packaging problems. In my case, at least, I am actually growing Pakistan Valley. I started going 12/12 as soon as I found out. They are now, finally, budding up quite nicely. I'm a bit disappointed they're not auto flowering, but I'm gonna get a hell of a bigger yield and it's going to be some superior smoke!! I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## inquisitive (Sep 28, 2009)

Any tips to increase yield? Just picked up an Afghan Kush Ryder, this will be my fourth grow but due to small grow space have been kind of disappointed with small yields.

Couple of early pics here:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/248375-world-seeds-afghan-kush-ryder.html

Skimmed through the thread, and will be subscribing.


----------



## weakshit (Sep 30, 2009)

inquisitive said:


> Any tips to increase yield? Just picked up an Afghan Kush Ryder, this will be my fourth grow but due to small grow space have been kind of disappointed with small yields.


try keeping your humidity as low as possible during late flowering, it won't increase your yeild but it will heavily increase the crystal production on the buds they'll frost up big time. 

you could try molasses in the last few weeks. you will get fatter tighter buds with a smoother smoke and taste. and some people say it dampens the skunky smell to more of a coffee (but i cant vouch for that)

there's always super cropping if you're feeling dangerous


----------



## inquisitive (Sep 30, 2009)

weakshit said:


> try keeping your humidity as low as possible during late flowering, it won't increase your yeild but it will heavily increase the crystal production on the buds they'll frost up big time.
> 
> you could try molasses in the last few weeks. you will get fatter tighter buds with a smoother smoke and taste. and some people say it dampens the skunky smell to more of a coffee (but i cant vouch for that)
> 
> there's always super cropping if you're feeling dangerous


Great response!
Thank you.

(Added + rep)


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Inquisitive, are you going to start a journal? The reason I ask is because my (as well as quite a few other people's), Afghan Kush Ryders turned out to be non-autoflowering and had to switch to 12/12.


----------



## inquisitive (Sep 30, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey Inquisitive, are you going to start a journal? The reason I ask is because my (as well as quite a few other people's), Afghan Kush Ryders turned out to be non-autoflowering and had to switch to 12/12.


I did, it's here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/248375-world-seeds-afghan-kush-ryder.html
Was at 24 hours for the first three days, now it's on a 12 hour schedule.
Will definitely have to keep tabs on these strains, i mean we bought them for the autoflowering traits, right?..


----------



## johnw (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey, you should harvest the plants when 75% of the white pistil hairs have turned orange, thats the optimum time to harvest.


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Oct 24, 2009)

johnw said:


> Hey, you should harvest the plants when 75% of the white pistil hairs have turned orange, thats the optimum time to harvest.


Dude dont give advice that a newbie would give,. The only way to truly know is by the color of the trichomes. Did u just join the forums or what ?? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## jbake513 (Oct 25, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> Dude dont give advice that a newbie would give,. The only way to truly know is by the color of the trichomes. Did u just join the forums or what ?? LOLOLOLOL


That's actually a pretty good answer, 75% would be when the buds are mostly done growing, 50% is also an ideal time. Some people might say less, and that it would give you a different high (i've seen a forum specificly about this), but it just simiply has less thc, so the absence of thc seems to give it a different high (so in that sense they are right). But it would make most since to let it finish and get more bud, then smoke less to get the high preffer. It's "not" the color of the tricomes that gives the buds it's high, it the strain, Sativa is uplifting and energetic, and Indica is a head high and narcotic like. And if you would have actually looked at the forum, it's creator quit posting, so there is really no need to answer this question. I just hate people putting out false information on the forums.


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 7, 2010)

You want to incorporate multiple factors into time to harvest, first is thrichomes, most common is about 50/50milky-amber, hair color usually coincides with the window(1-2wks) of appropriate time, last thing to look for is when most of the hairs start to recede into the actual bud...one more thing about an above post about low humidity last couple wks..that is absolutely helpful in fully developing the most thc your particular strain is capable of. Basicly as I understand it the dryer the plant thinks it is, it produces more resin glads in order to not dry out and preserve itself. Give the plant 24-36hrs of pure darkness before harvest and try to cut down when soil is dry and right before the light kick back on...thats about all I can think of for harvesting tips...hope things went well


----------



## bigbudjohn420 (Feb 8, 2010)

i have made my own auto flowers.. i grow in a PC case and i use 4 23w=100 2700k color temp with 2 55mm fans i use all party cups and i planted 7 seeds in the cups and i cross breeded starting all seeds on 12/12 after 4 gens of breeding these seeds i now some how have a auto flowering bagseed but i guess it aint bagseed now i have crossed thses seeds for 4 gens so i guess its some random strain


----------



## CHIEF BLUNTZ (Jun 28, 2010)

bigbudjohn420 said:


> i have made my own auto flowers.. i grow in a PC case and i use 4 23w=100 2700k color temp with 2 55mm fans i use all party cups and i planted 7 seeds in the cups and i cross breeded starting all seeds on 12/12 after 4 gens of breeding these seeds i now some how have a auto flowering bagseed but i guess it aint bagseed now i have crossed thses seeds for 4 gens so i guess its some random strain


 
These AKR's are legit...after i read a few forums i was kinda bummed on buying them...but there exactly 2 weeks from seedling and already showing hairs on all three..and im not doing anything special..im using miracle grow(i know people dont like miracle grow),no nutes,20-4,little fan in the closet with a some flourescent lights and some iluminum foil....as basic as it gets....first time grow and it couldnt be easier


----------



## Klowdz (Jan 15, 2011)

i have a small 2 foot tall box i use to grow autoflowering dwarfs, i bought the afghan kush ryder seeds and after reading this thread..it looks like im either fucked or im going to have to force some poor plants to probably produce like..a quarter oz.


----------



## kineticz06 (Aug 26, 2011)

guys, buy from attitude seedbank.. Ive always received exactly what I ordered.


----------



## JoeBloggs (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend Attitude. They sent me two completely different plants. Completely different heights. One bulb. Told me to complain to the pic'n'mix seeds who are just as bad. 3 seeds failed - didnt want to know. 30 Euros wasted. They hide behind "souvenir only". I am going to buy directly - never again from them.


----------



## toxer (Nov 24, 2011)

ive never had a fail seed from attitude


----------

